
Amazon bans police use of facial recognition technology for one year - gingernaut
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/10/amazon-bans-police-use-of-facial-recognition-technology-for-one-year.html
======
makeitmobile
Leadership team: Let's wait and a year for the bad PR to blow over and we'll
be back to making $$ again next year when demand is even higher...

